# Well,.... It's a Senior's Place, Ain't  It?



## imp (Sep 23, 2015)

Just occurred to me, while trying to floss out some chicken: in their Golden Years, my Mother had no teeth, my Dad had a front "bridge". My wife's parents both hadv "falsies" when I met her.

Risking maybe everything here, how uncommon, let's say, is it, do you think, for Seniors to not have false teeth?  


imp


----------



## Kadee (Sep 23, 2015)

I have my own natural teeth , so has hubby both of us  have  a few double teeth missing because if you got a toothache when we were young they would pull it out


----------



## Linda (Sep 23, 2015)

My husband and I don't have false teeth but then again, our teeth are nothing to brag about. (I do have 3 capped front upper teeth) Still we are glad to have them when we eat tri-tip or steak.   I'm wondering if I had tons of $ would I get those teeth that screw in?  My neighbor lady, who is 2 months younger than I am paid $25,000 (well her mom did) and had her teeth all pulled in one day.  Then a week or so later we drove her down to the big city and they put her to sleep and screwed in new teeth into her jaw bone.  She says she's happy with them but I don't know if I'd have the nerve to go through all that.  If I had $25,000 to put in my mouth, which I don't.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 23, 2015)

For my generation growing up in Australia our water supply was very deficient in natural fluoride plus we lived on sugary sweets each time we went to the pictures (movies to you in USA) or to the local public swimming pool which would have been at least once a week. We lived on honeycomb, caramels and other sweets that stick to the teeth. 

Fluoride was introduced too late for us. 
Consequently Aussies around my age have notoriously bad teeth and I am so glad that I still have most of mine. 
I do have a number of crowns and bridges though.


----------



## imp (Sep 23, 2015)

Thus, you believe in fluoridation? The common "Conspiracy Theory" here is that the millions of tons of mining tailings heaped up throw enormous amounts of toxic elements into the air, among them, fluorides. No argument about the dust blowing off them, I've seen it! So, the idea was, according to the "theorists",  to rework tailings, remove fluorides, poisonous substances though they are, and gradually "feed" them to the public.

What do you think of that?   imp


----------



## Kadee (Sep 23, 2015)

Nothing like having the best teeth in the cemetery imp I have a filter system for drinking water as I was not really in favour of adding fluoride to our drinking water.


----------



## Linda (Sep 24, 2015)

Imp, maybe you were asking Dame Warrigal, but I don't believe in using Fluoride.  We use Toms of Maine toothpaste that is Fluoride free. (Not all Toms is Fluoride free but the one I buy is)  Our well is salty so we purchase bottled water and it doesn't have fluoride in it.


----------



## chic (Sep 24, 2015)

Linda said:


> Imp, maybe you were asking Dame Warrigal, but I don't believe in using Fluoride. We use Toms of Maine toothpaste that is Fluoride free. (Not all Toms is Fluoride free but the one I buy is) Our well is salty so we purchase bottled water and it doesn't have fluoride in it.



Me too Linda. I love Tom's toothpaste. I use the anti plaque formula. It's delicous and it works. So far I have all my teeth with a couple of crowns in the back. If I needed a dental implant, I'd get one. Teeth are important for chewing correctly and getting the most nutrients out of your food. Natural alignment, if straight, also helps prevent grinding and TMJ issues. Teeth are definitely worth keeping if at all possible. Everytime I deny myself a sugary treat I can feel my teeth thanking me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 24, 2015)

Trust me, take care of your natural teeth!!!!!!

I hear the tooth brush was invented in Arkansas, anywhere else and it would have been called the teeth brush..


----------



## Pappy (Sep 24, 2015)

I missing most of my chewing teeth so it takes me longer to eat than most folks. I have priced partials, but most are out of my range of income. I suspose I could hold up a bank or something, get sent to prison and have then fixed..free. (Just kidding)


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 24, 2015)

My teeth fell victim to bone loss.. not decay or neglect... although I have had my share of root canals and abscesses..  I lost my bottom teeth in 2005 and have had a bottom plate since then.    Last year I finally decided to heck with it, as I only had 8 upper teeth left held together with bridges and caps, to go ahead and have them removed.   I was fitted with full dentures.. and I couldn't be happier.    I LOVE my new teeth.. they are white and pretty and straight.. and very natural looking.  I no longer have to worry about abscesses, gum recession and best of all PAIN.  No pain with hot or cold foods..  it's a pleasure..  AND... I just pop them in a denture cup with polydent for a nice fresh soak every night.   I wouldn't want my old teeth back.

On the down side.. the are NOT natural teeth.   I do have to be careful what I eat or chew.. some things I cannot chew.. like fresh Kale for one.. I cannot take bites out of an apple and must cut it up.. the skins are difficult to chew.. I cannot eat caramels or chew gum.   I do have to use denture adhesive for the bottoms only... Nothing is as good as natural teeth provided they are not causing you any difficulties.     I was able to cancel my group dental insurance... no point in paying for that if you have no teeth.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 24, 2015)

I've got all my teeth (lots of crowns) and so does hubby.


----------



## jujube (Sep 24, 2015)

Except for having two wisdom teeth extracted (I never even formed the other two) and one crown + a few fillings, I still have the original set God gave me.  My grandmother died at 83 with a mouthful of perfect teeth - never even had a cavity.  

As they say:  "Be true to your teeth and they'll never be false to you."


----------



## Falcon (Sep 24, 2015)

I still have most of my teeth except the wisdoms and 3 others.  Many of them are capped or filled.


----------



## Cookie (Sep 24, 2015)

I think most seniors have much better teeth than our parents because the dental coverage from workplaces have improved, the fluoride in the water, better educated about cleaning and sugar, as well I think dentists are better too.  Also I think their parents didn't send them to the dentist like some of our parents did, although my parents not so much, resulting in my several crowns and fillings.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I've had a full set of dentures for over half a century. Except for coffee stains in the underside of the lowers, still in perfect condition. I keep them in round the clock, except to clean them. I use a denture pad, not an adhesive in the lowers. 
On the plus side, I've saved a fortune in dental bills. Tooth decay, and gum infections seem to be a major health risk as you get older. I have none of that to worry about. Minuses, your jaw does shrink and your smile becomes distorted over time. As DW said, there are things that you can not chew or bite completely through. You have to cut some things up. Losing the dentures is a worry. Never taking them out helps, but I make sure that the toilet lid is closed while I brush them at the sink. I am paranoid about losing them if I'm in the hospital for some reason. Well I guess that's _way _more than anyone wants to know.:stop:


----------



## ndynt (Sep 24, 2015)

Went through all the dental procedures, from childhood on.  Root canals, crown, partials (that wore on the surrounding "good" teeth)abscesses ect.  Finally, tired of dentists and pain, gave in and had them all removed and "got store bought teeth".


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 24, 2015)

Due to the unfortunate collision of a huge fist in a "discussion" in a lounge (Ok, Bar), I had to have a root canal on one front tooth and I lost another, then came infected wisdom tooth, a cap but when they said "bridge" and I asked the cost......I had 31 teeth removed at one time and have used my wonderful teeth (I bought 'em so they are my own teeth) for 44 years.  I'm on my second set.  Best decision I ever made, not counting my divorce of my first wife.  By the way, that other guy in the discussion those many years ago......he came out lookin like he did before the discussion. Ugly, but largely unscathed.*muttering under my breath* the son of a........


----------



## Falcon (Sep 24, 2015)

May we ask what started the fight in the first place?


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 24, 2015)

Falcon said:


> May we ask what started the fight in the first place?



Yes, you may.  He said all pilots are jerks, and I stated I think many are fine gentlemen, that's when "it" happened.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 24, 2015)

OK.  Here goes:  "Jim, What I would like to know.................Oh $h*t,  I forgot what we wuz talkin' about.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 24, 2015)

Falcon said:


> OK.  Here goes:  "Jim, What I would like to know.................Oh $h*t,  I forgot what we wuz talkin' about.



It's ok, so did I....


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 24, 2015)

I have all my natural teeth....lots of crowns and some cosmetic work. I take care of them.

A close friend and also 2 relatives had implants and they cost a fortune. But crowns are also very expensive.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 24, 2015)

"I bought 'em so they are my own teeth." Permission to use. :laugh:


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 24, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> "I bought 'em so they are my own teeth." Permission to use. :laugh:



You check my post (above) and see my use of that there.  It's ok, I also grant permission to use to select people like yourself. On second thought that will be 12 Cents please.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You check my post (above) and see my use of that there.  It's ok, I also grant permission to use to select people like yourself. On second thought that will be 12 Cents please.



Hey! I'm on SS!


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 24, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> "I bought 'em so they are my own teeth." Permission to use. :laugh:




That's true....  Mine are paid for... so they are my own teeth..


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 24, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Hey! I'm on SS!


  And I'm not???? $0.12 now or I kick in interest.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> And I'm not???? $0.12 now or I kick in interest.



All right. All right!  :2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents::2cents:


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 24, 2015)

*Hello?  Hitman?  "Never mind my last call the ole fart is paying  up!"


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 24, 2015)

Too bad my parents tried so very hard to preserve my teeth when I was a kid. Like Pixie Sticks, I could only have them for Halloween. Straws full of artificial color and deliciously tooth boring sugar...Upper denture and the bottom teeth ain't perfect. Then again I know a gentleman who was a dentist poster boy. He brushed, flossed and water picked obsessively...full dentures anyway.


----------



## imp (Sep 24, 2015)

Linda said:


> Imp, maybe you were asking Dame Warrigal, but I don't believe in using Fluoride.  We use Toms of Maine toothpaste that is Fluoride free. (Not all Toms is Fluoride free but the one I buy is)  Our well is salty so we purchase bottled water and it doesn't have fluoride in it.



Our old, small-town type dentist advocated using baking soda on a wetted toothbrush. I did for awhile, but the taste is definitely yucky! Never before, after all these years, did it occur to me, and just did: tooth decay is mainly caused by acid secreted by mouth bacteria as they digest sugar. Baking soda, Sodium Bicarbonate, is basic in Ph and neutralizes acid! The old guy may have been onto something, 70 years ago!  imp


----------



## imp (Sep 24, 2015)

Teeth on my Dad's side of the family were likely about average. He had a partial "bridge" (?) in front after about age 50 or so. Still, his kid brother, my Uncle Jim, died in his early 80s and had never seen a dentist in his entire life, and had not a single cavity, ever! I learned this from him the last time I saw him, travelled back to Wisconsin from Phoenix in '93 for that purpose. We had several days of reminiscing together. Wonderful guy! He died a couple of years later.   imp


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> *Hello?  Hitman?  "Never mind my last call the ole fart is paying  up!"



I have a large coffee mug that says "Old Fart" on it that I had at the office back in prehistory. I thought it was funny ( and accurate ), but our office manager thought it was inappropriate.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> You check my post (above) and see my use of that there.  It's ok, I also grant permission to use to select people like yourself. On second thought that will be 12 Cents please.




Jim.... that joke is to old that Lincoln kicked the slats out of his crib laughing...


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 24, 2015)

I've still got all my teeth except the wisdom teeth.  My dentist with his usual sense of humor assures me they will bury me with my teeth (guess that works for cremation, too).  I only have 3 fillings, and that's all.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 24, 2015)

imp said:


> Thus, you believe in fluoridation? The common "Conspiracy Theory" here is that the millions of tons of mining tailings heaped up throw enormous amounts of toxic elements into the air, among them, fluorides. No argument about the dust blowing off them, I've seen it! So, the idea was, according to the "theorists",  to rework tailings, remove fluorides, poisonous substances though they are, and gradually "feed" them to the public.
> 
> What do you think of that?   imp


Fluoride is added to the water supplies all over Australia with the exception of Queensland which remains the backward state, Actually, I'll have to check - even the banana bender state may have caught up.

The difference in the teeth of Australian children is the proof of this particular pudding.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 24, 2015)

Butterfly I am SO jealous! My grandfather was like that...at 96 he still had his own choppers. That he appreciated peanut brittle and every other candy known to man makes it all the more incredible.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 24, 2015)

I believe in fluoride also. My son has one filling. He received that at the age of thirty one.


----------



## imp (Sep 24, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I believe in fluoride also. My son has one filling. He received that at the age of thirty one.



Shal, and Warrigal: I do not mean to imply fluoridation does not help maintain children's teeth, that fact has been proven. What concerns me about the stuff is it's toxicity. And the fact that it is being "forced" upon both young and old who consume the water containing it. It's presence does not help adult teeth; therefore, adults should not be using it. To avoid it, requires alternate water supply. I believe fluoride should be administered only to children on a continuing basis, by their parents.   imp


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 24, 2015)

Sodium chloride is toxic too but not in small doses. It can elevate blood pressure and cause heart attacks if too much is consumed yet most processed food is full of it. I imagine that sodium iodide is also toxic if too much is ingested but lack of it is harmful to health. Adults can tolerate the low levels of sodium fluoride that is added to the water. After all, it occurs naturally in some water supplies. In those cases adding more would not be a good idea but in Australia fluoride is a very scarce trace mineral. It is probably because our continent is very old and our soils are well leached of soluble fluorides.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 25, 2015)

Fluoridation is just another Big Government conspiracy - that was acknowledged years ago.


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 25, 2015)

:lol: Only in America.


----------



## chic (Sep 25, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Trust me, take care of your natural teeth!!!!!!
> 
> I hear the tooth brush was invented in Arkansas, anywhere else and it would have been called the teeth brush..
> View attachment 21863



Jeez Ken. That's hilarious.


----------



## chic (Sep 25, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I have all my natural teeth....lots of crowns and some cosmetic work. I take care of them.
> 
> A close friend and also 2 relatives had implants and they cost a fortune. But crowns are also very expensive.



My crowns were only $1,200 a piece which was not bad at all. This was over ten years ago.  Implants were about $5,000, but may be less now, plus most dental establishments offer payment options so if you need a new "tooth" it should be affordable. Lol, I remember when going to the dentitst was as affordable as going to the doctor. How things have changed !


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 25, 2015)

chic said:


> My crowns were only $1,200 a piece which was not bad at all. This was over ten years ago.  Implants were about $5,000, but may be less now, plus most dental establishments offer payment options so if you need a new "tooth" it should be affordable. Lol, I remember when going to the dentitst was as affordable as going to the doctor. How things have changed !



My total for upper and lower dentures (plus sedition surgery for extractions) was $8400...


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 25, 2015)

Warrigal said:


> :lol: Only in America.




Yes... EVERYTHING here is a big government conspiracy.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 25, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> My total for upper and lower dentures (plus sedition surgery for extractions) was $8400...



That was about what I paid...  I had to have a  three plates made..  a temporary.. or immediate upper denture.. and then a permanent upper and lower.  I already had a bottom plate for a few years before I had the top done.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yes... EVERYTHING here is a big government conspiracy.



Except to the sheep who have been properly trained and are happy to graze quietly ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 25, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Except to the sheep who have been properly trained and are happy to graze quietly ...



Yeah... well at least the sheep don't have to refashion their tin foil hats periodically..  lol!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Yeah... well at least the sheep don't have to refashion their tin foil hats periodically..  lol!!



No ... they just have to march in lockstep into the abattoir occasionally ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 25, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> No ... they just have to march in lockstep into the abattoir occasionally ...



So will the others... once they are chased down and caught with a net..  lol!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So will the others... once they are chased down and caught with a net..  lol!!



Ah, but surviving that little extra amount of time makes all the difference.

HOW you die is perhaps even more important than WHEN.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 25, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Ah, but surviving that little extra amount of time makes all the difference.
> 
> HOW you die is perhaps even more important than WHEN.



Still gonna die though..


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Still gonna die though..



I'm _talkin'_ to ya' but yer not_ listenin',_ son!


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 25, 2015)

I don't know the stats on seniors that still have their teeth imp, but I see a whole lot of young ones losing theirs over methamphetimines (spelling ) It is heartbreaking to say the least.  I see about 50/50 on folks I meet that either still have, or the have nots.  Growing up in the 50s, the dentists seemed favor pulling teeth.  Technology allowed me to save a couple of teeth that were going bad in the 80s.  I try to see the dentist regularly, floss, brush, since I have heard stories from those that have not been happy, or comfortable with false teeth.  I am glad for those that are blessed with good dentists that strive for their patient's comfort.

I have a gal-friend that just had the remainder of her teeth pulled, getting false to replace them.  I pray she will have a good experience, as she is excited about having the "look" of her original (the dentist is going by her highschool pic).  For her, thank God for the false/plates, whatever folks call them now.  Her own teeth have been worked on a lot, and for whatever reason (she did explain) her own top front were turning more and more outward.  She said something about a deal they put in to hold her teeth, was pushing on her front and eventually they were starting to do that.  She told the dentist early on, something wasn't right.  But they never fixed it.  Maybe they couldn't, who knows.

PS imo, genetics have a whole lot to do with preserving our own teeth.  The lady I spoke of, grew up drinking, and eating pretty much the same water and foods I did.  Lots of candy and pop.  She had tooth problems way beyond mine.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 25, 2015)

Denise, I had thirty two teeth until I turned fifty, down hill from there. The culprit? The antidepressants I took in order to care for my elderly mother after her stroke. Dry mouth, gum disease, cavities. Will have the remainder pulled this year. Sigh.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 25, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Denise, I had thirty two teeth until I turned fifty, down hill from there. The culprit? The antidepressants I took in order to care for my elderly mother after her stroke. Dry mouth, gum disease, cavities. Will have the remainder pulled this year. Sigh.



You will look beautiful in your new perfect choppers...


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you QS. I am nervous, I admit, particularly since my previous dentist mentioned I would need to learn to "talk again."
At least, dentures will only set me back about three grand. My son insists I model them after my original chiclet teeth, slightly pointy vampire incisors and all. He refuses to be the only vampire in the family. Lol.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 25, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Thank you QS. I am nervous, I admit, particularly since my previous dentist mentioned I would need to learn to "talk again."
> At least, dentures will only set me back about three grand. My son insists I model them after my original chiclet teeth, slightly pointy vampire incisors and all. He refuses to be the only vampire in the family. Lol.



Well... not exactly learn to talk.. but you will have to practice pronouncing your "Cs" and "Ss"  because you will have an extra layer of plastic on the roof or your mouth.   Those were the only letters I had trouble with.. It feels like there is less room for your tongue.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 25, 2015)

> but I see a whole lot of young ones losing theirs over methamphetimines



OMG .....google meth mouth ....really scary. mg1:


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 25, 2015)

chic said:


> My crowns were only $1,200 a piece which was not bad at all. This was over ten years ago. Implants were about $5,000, but may be less now, plus most dental establishments offer payment options so if you need a new "tooth" it should be affordable. Lol, I remember when going to the dentitst was as affordable as going to the doctor. How things have changed !



I think crowns are now in the $1500 range. It depends in where you get it done. At some college dental schools (which are very good) a crown is in the $500-$750 range. The price of dentistry usually goes up, not down. A friend who lives in Arizona got partial implants and it cost her $11,000 2 ys ago. She went to a place in Mexico and was extremely pleased, but she told me the cost would have been much higher in her area.

As far as crowns and other restorative work, some people just don't have the extra money or credit for work needed. I think that's why some let it go and end up losing teeth. And fear also plays a part. From what I hear, dental insurance has a cap and doesn't cover everything. To some, a couple hundred dollars out of pocket is a hardship.


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 25, 2015)

If crowns are $1500 now, and I don't doubt it, then a bridge over one missing tooth would be $4500. And you've really only fixed ONE tooth.  Plus you have to grind down two good teeth to anchor a bridge.  That makes the anchor teeth weak. It starts a chain reaction.  And bridges don't last forever, either.   

 I don't think I'll ever get another bridge if I lose another tooth.  I have 4 missing teeth, but two of those were because they were anchors for bridges.  I wish implants were as available years ago as they are now.  In the long run at today's prices implants would have been cheaper for me.


----------



## chic (Sep 26, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> If crowns are $1500 now, and I don't doubt it, then a bridge over one missing tooth would be $4500. And you've really only fixed ONE tooth. Plus you have to grind down two good teeth to anchor a bridge. That makes the anchor teeth weak. It starts a chain reaction. And bridges don't last forever, either.
> 
> I don't think I'll ever get another bridge if I lose another tooth. I have 4 missing teeth, but two of those were because they were anchors for bridges. I wish implants were as available years ago as they are now. In the long run at today's prices implants would have been cheaper for me.



Thanks for sharing Nancy. I've heard this about bridges from someone I know who got one. That's why I'd prefer an implant if it ever came down to that. It saves more teeth in the long run and I know the cost where I live is $5,000 per implant because I talked to someone who had it done. It's a tough choice so I guess a person has to do whatever seems best to them.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 26, 2015)

The one improvement I AM considering is having two implants to hold in my bottom dentures.. Those would be just two little buttons to snap the fittings into to keep the lowers in place.   Lowers are the hardest to keep in.. and I have a very tiny amount of jaw bone for them to sit on..  I find I have to reapply denture adhesive to the lowers several times a day... while the upper plate stays well glued from morning til bedtime..


----------



## imp (Sep 26, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> OMG .....google meth mouth ....really scary. mg1:



I did, and was surprised. Never was aware that drug use affected the teeth. Thanks for making me aware now. Not worried, never tried the drug!    imp


----------



## grannyjo (Sep 26, 2015)

I managed to keep just three teeth in my lower jaw for the lower denture to click onto.

Went to the dentist a couple of months ago and those teeth are still holding pretty well.

Don't need to use any denture adhesive and I can eat anything I like.  Apples,  nuts,  chew a steak?  No worries at all.

It did come at a good hefty price though - cost over $Au1900 for the partial lower plate.


----------



## Linda (Sep 26, 2015)

imp said:


> Our old, small-town type dentist advocated using baking soda on a wetted toothbrush. I did for awhile, but the taste is definitely yucky! Never before, after all these years, did it occur to me, and just did: tooth decay is mainly caused by acid secreted by mouth bacteria as they digest sugar. Baking soda, Sodium Bicarbonate, is basic in Ph and neutralizes acid! The old guy may have been onto something, 70 years ago!  imp




Yes, baking soda is great for brushing teeth!  I don't usually use it, but it is great.


----------



## imp (Sep 26, 2015)

Linda said:


> Yes, baking soda is great for brushing teeth!  I don't usually use it, but it is great.



What is the "dentrifice" of your choice, then, Lin?  imp


----------



## Linda (Sep 29, 2015)

imp said:


> What is the "dentrifice" of your choice, then, Lin?  imp


Like Chic, I use Toms of Maine and I buy the one without Fluoride in it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 29, 2015)

I agree with that... However, my "artificial" teeth are so much prettier... and a whole lot less trouble.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 29, 2015)

I guess I am  lucky I have never had any problem with my dentures. I never use any adhesives and I eat corn on the cob, tough steak, anything.


----------



## Linda (Sep 29, 2015)

I hope if I ever get false teeth they fit well and I am happy with them.  My mom was very pleased with hers.  If I am out at the fence talking to my neighbor and she sees my brother out in the yard she tells me to hold on a sec while she runs in and puts in her teeth.  So I'm guessing hers are uncomfortable.


----------



## Shirley (Sep 29, 2015)

I was at a family reunion last Sunday and a 97 year old aunt was there. She still had all her natural teeth. That has to be some kind of record.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 29, 2015)

Wow Shirley, that is something! I met an elderly man from New Guinea who had one filling, amazing.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 30, 2015)

My 87 year old Grandfather died with all his teeth and hair...


----------

